# Nurgle Apocalypse Army-WIP Log



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

I am working on a large Nurgle army and currently have about 7K built, with more on the way from Forge World. My basic vehicles will be exclusively Forge World retro designs with the Diemos Rhinos (3 owned and built, and another 10 on order) and 3 Diemos Predator (Also on order). Have a Proteus with Nurgle doors, and ordered the Armored Proteus which I plan to convert with a front assault ramp so I can use it as a transport for Typhus and 4 Lightning Claw Terminators. 

I'm fairly new to Green Stuff work, but being Chaos I find I don't need to be too careful with it, and can be kind of random. That said, here are my 2 Plague Towers I built.

They are based on the Warhammer Siege Tower, and I used the track sections from Hellhounds in place of the wheels since they didn't seem very 40Kish with the wheels in the book. The Demolisher Cannons are made from plastic tubing, and the Pus Cannon is made from guns I bought off of eBay. They were too long so I cut them off and used the rear section by cutting it at an angle to make the Plague Mortar. I then used some plastic tubing and put green stuff over it and pock marked it to make the end of the mortar. After that I used random Spawn bits and arms and Green Stuff to make it a bit more Chaos, and made the fly emblem on one and used liquid Green Stuff to give it some texture for when I paint.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

yukisaiko,

Great start to what I hope will be a promising plog. I think the Plague Towers are shaping up well however I'm not too sure about the Chimera/Hellhound tracks/chassis. To me they aren't blending in well enough w/ the siege-towers and hence it's throwing off the aesthetics of the whole conversion. Maybe it's still a very much WIP project and you're planning on adding much more GS work? I'm almost inclined to saying you need two sets of Chimeras for each sides (double tracks) or maybe the tracks aren't just thick enough to be convincing it can hold something as mighty as the Plague Tower.

Anyway, just a thought.... keep up the good work though!!

+rep to you!


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

I can see what you're saying, but I like how they look. Will be adding some GS work to cover up the Imperial markings, but other than that I'm pretty much calling it a day on those. Thanks for the kind words, and hope to get pics up soon of the sea of gray that is my army. XP


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's interesting, and I am eager to see more - but I agree, Chimera chassis maybe not perfect...Baneblades at least look like they could hold it, but are expensive. As I recall, there's a variant, possibly a FW model, that has a Transport of 40, with an open back section? maybe it'd be easier/better to base it from.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting stuff indeed though I must agree that the chimeras look a bit small to hold up that tower. I am interested in seeing your army progress.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate to pour disinfectant on any Nurgle project, but I have to agree with those saying the tracks are too small; to work visually with the towers themselves, they need to be wider and longer. Anyway, looking forward to seeing how this ambitious-sounding Nurgle log develops :biggrin:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

They Look Good! 

The Tracks would work if the other way around (so the rear is a down slope).. What you want to do then is to allso offset the tracks slighty so they stick out a bit at the frount and the tower over hangs at the back, and then at the back use the wooden wheels in pairs on a back "axial" will give it a ramshackle look, and make it look much better supported.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The size of the tracks did not leap out at me, so I do not think changing them is necessary.

I like the fly-icon.


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

The tracks work for me, so I'm leaving them as is, but i can see the opinions of both sides.

Here's some pics I took at my friend's house last night of some of my stuff I've been working on.

The Diemos Rhino I has issues with when I got it as the resin must not have been properly mixed on the side panels, so I decided to Green Stuff it as the panles would actually get fingerprints in the plastic. I may go back and do similar work to the rest of them, as I have 2 more currently built and the other 10 should be here tomorrow. This one was going to be the dedicated transport to the Chosen Squad below, but since I ordered the Possessed Rhino Upgrade Kit, they will be getting that one and this will go to another squad.

The Hellblades are given the Demonic Possession upgrade, so I made those out of Green Stuff and extra Spawn bits a frined gave me.

The Proteus Land Raider. Not too much work done to this. Gave a it a bit of Green Stuff growth, and the Chaos vehicle gun barrels. Have the Armored version on order, and plan to build a boarding section to make it an assault vehicle, but need to track down a front ramp first.


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

A squad of Chosen. They may be limited in usefullness against some opponents being armed with all Flamers, but the models are too cool not to have or use. I found out looking at the old catalog pages on Stuff of Legends, I have all 7 of the old skool Nurgle Renenages present in this unit. The others are made of the Slaneesh guy with the bug eyes (Kind insect-like, so should be able to pass for nurgle), and a basic Renegade. Need to track down a couple Renegade backpacks for ones that have the later style ones. 

The last Chosen for the unit is an old RTB01 Beakie I did some Green Stuff work on (First attempt at shaping, and not just using it for gap filler), and used small beads from a water filter to make the studs. The shaped Green Stuff work was done by first mixing it and making it then, and then using aluminum foil as a backer and after it was a little hard, cut the shapes out with an x-acto knife and glued the parts on with the foil still attached. I found this way easier than trying to put the Green Stuff on and then cutting to shape. The right side is supposed to be a fly emblem. Turned out okay I guess. Canister is from a Dark Eldar Talos, and the nozzle is from the Forge World Flamer.

The other unit is a squad of Chosen with 5 Melta. I use the Forge World upgrades to indicate Chosen, and then use actual Plague Marines as Plague Marines. The only difference between this and the other unit of Chosen is the AC for the other one has a pistol and CCW, while this one has the old RTB01 chainblade attachment on the gun.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You have some excellent concepts there.

I find your GS to original transitions a little abrupt in places, especially with larger areas such as the Rhino; they might look more like a natural part of the model if you blended the edges a touch more.


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

Like I said, I have never really used GS before other than is gap filler, so I'm still kind of learning.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If you use a damp finger and rub along the join before it sets then you can smooth the GS into the existing model.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going to echo the rest of these folks. You may have committed to the chimera tracks but they aren't the best fit. 

Additionally, you commented on the wheels looking out of place in 40k because they lacked a mechanical value. By the same token a wooden tower with no additional metal or armored structure - one considered a 'daemon engine', which necessarily conjures 'metal' (how many wooden engines can you think of?) seems backwards.

Even the original epic one had more metal on reinforcing structure on it. I managed to find a great photo of the epic one - figure this is about 2" tall.










You should be commended though on tackling such a large scale conversion. It can be daunting. With something of this size it is often necessary to add in more detail across a lot of the surface area (especially with Nurgle) to make it look like the vehicle is really possessed and powered by a daemon, as opposed to catching a slight case of the Nurglies.


There's another member here who did some similar conversions which, while I haven't attempted a plague tower, I always find inspiring. At least in one case he did the same thing and started with a warhammer siege tower. He made a few different choices, which you could certainly still do with plasti-card and some simple greenstuff and really helps to sell the look.

The member is RedStarOne. He apparently had to sell his plague towers to to cover medicals bills for his family.

Plague Towers for sale thread

RedStarOne's blog, linking directly to the nurgle stuff.

He also has a short tutorial on Nurglizing Vehicles for people who feel that they can't sculpt.


I hope that's useful.
Kreuger


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Great looking stuff, I'm really looking forward to how these pan out. IMHO I think that the chimera tracks look fine.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

These are the clearest pics I could find of the Plague Towers: 


















hth


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

While at my friend's house last night, I tallied up what I own, and have a few points shy of 11K. Though I still have about 1350 to assemble (9 Diemos Rhinos, 3 Diemos Predator, a Hellblade, 4 Plague Ogryns, and a few bases of Nurglings).

Got my Armored Proteus built last week with the boarding ramp assembly added, and finished painting the interior of the Rhino for my way-back squad of Chosen the other night. This has the Chaos Rhino Upgrade Kit interior panel. Sadly I keep forgetting to take my camera over there to get pics done of progress. 

As luck would have it, it was a majorly slow day at work and I only had to do about 20 minutes of actual work in my 8 hour day, so I got the Diemos Predators about 3/4 built (Doing the same steps on all 3 as opposed to building one before moving on to another one. Got the bodies and treads all built, and the turrets done for 2. Then it's just the sponsons. These are all Lascannon versions.

I am also dabbling in Dark Eldar and starting a Wych heavy army, whigh has distracted my modeling time to a degree.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a pretty forgiving work day, what do you do?


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

Warehouse job for a mom and pop style place. There are only 9 people in the whole company, and so long as the work is caught up, the bosses don't care if I build stuff or troll the 'net so long as I'm not looking for porn.  I even watch movies sometimes too.

$11.00 an hour isn't great, and isn't terrible, but I get fully paid insurance they don't take anything out of my check for.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That could be a lot worse in this job market.


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> That could be a lot worse in this job market.


True dat. My friends give me shit about being able to slack at work, but hey...

Here are some things I traded for today. Not sure if I will use these as Chosen, or just as an unmarked squad of basic Chaos Marines. Need to get the old style Renegade backpacks for these.










And some more Plague Marines, which should put me at 11 squads of 7. Need arms and backpacks, but that's what eBay is for.










Best part is the stuff I traded for them was stuff out of my bits box and stuff I really won't miss, like extra Forge World vehicle bits from the new Predators and such. :victory:

For grins i also got 3 of the Genestealer familiars, and 5 of the old Chaos Heavy Weapons Sprues that came with the Genestealer Hybrids from the original Space Hulk expansion. Plan to use the missile launchers and auto-cannons to make Havocs out of the basic box sets of CSM.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That old sprue is awesome, even I've never seen one unclipped.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, that is some sweet trading! My chaos marine army includes a lot of those old guys. I love those models. 

On the one hand they aren't in any way customizable without serious work, and they're poisonous when unpainted, but on the other they are a clear and complete vision of a chaos space marine. The plastics are great but they rely on the individual gamer to come along and apply that serious level of personality to make them as characterful as those old Rogue Trader era Chaos Renegades.

Heh, I had a number of those old sprues. None of mine remain un-clipped, but I do still have a number of the weapons floating around, especially the conversion beamers.


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

TheKingElessar said:


> That old sprue is awesome, even I've never seen one unclipped.


Hah. The guy still has about 30 of them. He says he worked a Games Day years back and they had a sprue grab where they had 45 seconds to grab whatever sprues they could, and he grabbed a shit ton of them. I got one from him previous, and another 5 this week. So I plan to make the Havocs with the Autos and Missiles (Mono weapons load-out design for my Havocs instead of mixing them).


----------

